# Diagnosins ileitis and obstructions and fistulas



## scout2001 (Nov 26, 2001)

I am interested in diagnosis my ileitis and also seeing if there are any obstructions or fistulas.What things will a non-invasive test show?What things will ONLY show on a colonoscopy?What will show up on a Ceretec WBC scan?Thank you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Scout, I'm sorry you are not feeling well. I found this on fistulas etc. It is from a very informative site and I would read there and see if they have any other info for you. http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs38.htm After you read this link, click on "diseases" on the left to see more about Chrohns etc.Hope this helps.BQ


----------

